# 5150 killer deal!!



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Killer deal on this mint amp!! Only missing some knobs and scratchy pots. Should go fast!! 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Sarcasm alert. 😗


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

This guy is drunk.


----------

